# Petty Felons: Woman Leaves $5,000 Tip On Boyfriend's Credit Card.



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 3, 2019)

*Woman reportedly leaves $5,000 tip on boyfriend's credit card because she was mad at him*

It turns out, a woman who gave a waitress a $5,000 tip wasn’t being as generous as it seemed.

The massive tip was apparently part of a woman’s plan to get back at her boyfriend, who she was seemingly very angry with. She reportedly used her boyfriend’s credit card without his knowledge.






Serina Wolfe was arrested and charged with grand theft. (Pinellas County Sheriff's Office)
She all like....



Serina Wolfe was arrested and charged with grand theft, Fox 2 Now reports. She made headlines after she left the gigantic tip to a waitress at Clear Sky Café in Clearwater, Fla. Unfortunately, it’s now unclear if the server will get to keep the money.

Wolfe was reportedly angry that her boyfriend wouldn’t let her use his credit card to purchase a plane ticket so she could go home to New York. He initially put a hold on the card, but once he lifted it, she used it to leave the newsworthy tip.

Wolfe initially denied making the purchase, but her boyfriend reported the charge as fraudulent. By this point, however, Clear Sky Café had already paid out the tip to the waitress. Wolfe was arrested and charged with grand theft, and it’s unclear if the waitress will be able to keep the money.

The incident was originally reported as a much different story. Apparently, the server had been going through a rough time, Fox 8 reports. According to Frenchy’s & Clear Sky Corporate, she had recently put down her dog and was obviously pretty upset about it.

She was completely surprised to find the $5,000 tip on the bill, especially considering that the meal cost under $60.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Jul 3, 2019)

Petty


----------



## Kanky (Jul 3, 2019)

If you are going to prison anyway you’d might as well spend the money on yourself. 

How will they get the money back from the waitress? She’s probably spent it.


----------



## weaveadiva (Jul 3, 2019)

Kanky said:


> If you are going to prison anyway you’d might as well spend the money on yourself.


THIS.

She should have just bought the plane ticket. Silly rabbit.

I didn't know you could get grand theft charges for something this small .


----------

